# Ta-Jon Babies STILL available!!!



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ta-Jon Maltese Puppies Available

I'm shocked no one has scooped these sweeties up yet. Two girls and two boys. Prices are VERY reasonable and their faces are just so cute. :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub::wub::wub::wub: They are all gorgeous and the prices are SO reasonable. I love the Ta-Jon look :wub::wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I really wish it was closer to the time that I'm planning on getting mine. *sighs*


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

People are scooping a whole lot less in this economy... restaurants are not full like they used to be, etc... I hope things turn around soon


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Lordy, they are darling. I could grab up any one of those babies and be thrilled!


----------



## marisag (Jan 18, 2010)

I purchased a little male from Tammy in the past 6 weeks. He is now 8 months old. We adore him. Perfect little personality, friendly to my kids, my cats, my husband, my neighbors. I am passionately in love with the Maltese disposition. You cannot go wrong with a puppy from Tajon, in my opinion.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Wasn't she the winner at Westminster? You would think folks would be lining up? Her prices are excellent.

This having pups for longer than normal has to be a direct result of the poor economy......


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

marisag said:


> I purchased a little male from Tammy in the past 6 weeks. He is now 8 months old. We adore him. Perfect little personality, friendly to my kids, my cats, my husband, my neighbors. I am passionately in love with the Maltese disposition. You cannot go wrong with a puppy from Tajon, in my opinion.


Congrats on your new addition. I am a huge fan of that Tajon line. 



EmmasMommy said:


> Wasn't she the winner at Westminster? You would think folks would be lining up? Her prices are excellent.
> 
> This having pups for longer than normal has to be a direct result of the poor economy......


I would not necessarily assume the fact that the dogs are still listed on the website means she is having any trouble placing them. It may just be an issue of not having updated.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

EmmasMommy said:


> Wasn't she the winner at Westminster? You would think folks would be lining up? Her prices are excellent.
> 
> This having pups for longer than normal has to be a direct result of the poor economy......


I think that's definitely part of it. I remember when these pups first went on her site and the boy that is now $1200 was originally up for $2000. I guess since they're getting older, they're going to be harder to place, so the prices have dropped drastically. 

Perfect opportunity for someone looking to add a really adorable, well-bred Maltese to their family. :innocent:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I couldn't find it .. where are they located? I sure wish I could have that little Pawsie male ... oh my!! :wub:

And those prices. :blink:

HUGz! Juoles


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

nekkidfish said:


> I couldn't find it .. where are they located? I sure wish I could have that little Pawsie male ... oh my!! :wub:
> 
> And those prices. :blink:
> 
> HUGz! Juoles


They are in Oklahoma. I love one of the little girls..she is too adorable


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

they are so sweet!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Tammy is about 15 miles north of Tulsa.


----------

